# Peak oil? Small stuff. How about “peak intelligence”?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an interesting BBC article suggesting that the Flynn effect is no longer valid and IQs are now dropping. How long before we're all getting calluses on our knuckles? Read the article here.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I would have to agree, I have just acquired a new neighbor and he is a knuckle scraper just like the guy in you photo, he recently decided to cut some branches from a tree the first landed on his fence causing a bit of structural damage followed by a couple more aha I thought he would do that again, wrong! a few days later he starts on a larger tree this time the branch fell right on top of his other fence demolishing said fence. I am eagerly waiting for his next DIY job.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

technology is making us stupid and addicted. The current generations of teenagers have cognitive deficits due to technology, they cannot read properly, have limited attention span, need instant gratification etc.
https://futurism.media/is-technology-making-us-dumb


----------

